# Why does my hen do this?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

When I walk into the coop my hen always makes this noise like she's mad like brakkkkkk can't really explain it she bit me on the lip and drew blood but I just assumed it was a dominance this what does this mean?


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds like a egg song. My girls always make that sound when they are going to or already did lay an egg. They do get a little fuzzy when im aroud the nest boxes.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Is she sitting in a nest when making this noise? Fluffing all her feathers?


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

She sounds like she is a broody hen.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds like she's broody.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

She isent in her nest but we have dogs that scare he so she probably won't be laying


----------

